# Savage 93fv-17hmr



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm sure everyone here knows I'm trying to get the details worked out to trade my Benelli for Rory's 17. Does anyone know where I can get a wood, monte carlo, possibly thumbhole stock for this gun.
This is just going to be a toy, probably won't hunt with it, so I want to spice it up a little.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

try midway supply they have about everything.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I never thought about them. I will give that a try


----------



## RoryH (Aug 4, 2007)

ebay has them


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am guessing most of the existing laminate thumbhole stocks on new savages are boyds. I have 2 varmint thumbholes on my 25-06 and my 22-250, and a JRS classic on my 30-06. The .17hmr I am buying also has a smaller version of the varmint thumbhole. The Savage and Marlin monte carlo style .17 lam stocks are all boyds too I think. Contact boyds and see what they can do for you.

boydsgunstocks.com


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had one made for my LH 93 17HMR by Richards Micro Fit Gunstocks http://rifle-stocks.com/.

Mine is brown laminate with Rosewood forend cap, raised cheek piece, and Pachmyer recoil pad (to prevent slipping). It's gorgeous, far, far, better than that 2X4 Savage puts on them and calls a stock...

You can get any configuration, wood, or combo you can think up...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have tried all of those suggestions, haven't found anything on thier websites. Haven't had a chance to call them yet.

I found the ones on E-bay, but now I can't find them again


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kelly, give Richard's a call and talk to them. If they can set up one for my LH 93, I bet they can set one up for your RH even faster...


----------



## CANON2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ebay has them for like 40 plus shipping


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am dealing on one right now on e-bay. Thanks


----------

